
Ask HN: 1 book,1 article and 1 research paper you suggest? - jharohit
I have been running this experiment with a close group of friends where I send an email every other week with a list of 1 book, 1 news&#x2F;opinion&#x2F;blog article and 1 research paper on any subject which I have read in the past and have found it profoundly useful.<p>This was in response to all the quick dim-witted stuff that gets shared around on social networks frequently and how much one has to comb through to find something actually useful.<p>So throwing this question out to the HN crowd to see what are your suggestions (would be great if you could throw some comments on the choices too!)
======
jharohit
Let me kick off by giving my choices:

BOOK - Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson ([http://www.amazon.com/Snow-Crash-Neal-
Stephenson/dp/05533809...](http://www.amazon.com/Snow-Crash-Neal-
Stephenson/dp/0553380958/))

ARTICLE - The Resolution of the Bitcoin Experiment
([https://medium.com/@octskyward/the-resolution-of-the-
bitcoin...](https://medium.com/@octskyward/the-resolution-of-the-bitcoin-
experiment-dabb30201f7#.cfxan7xm2))

PAPER - Are we living in a simulation? ([http://www.simulation-
argument.com/simulation.pdf](http://www.simulation-
argument.com/simulation.pdf))

